# Food recommendations



## Erini (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello, 

My 10 week old puppy has been on Royal canin since we got him from the breeder (we didn't want to make a drastic change to his food until he gets used to his new home). He eats way less than what's recommended on the package (they recommend from 3/4 to 1cup per day) he eats About 1/4 cup per day. 
What should we do?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. The recommendations on a bag are always too much. Companies are out to sell dog food. If you feed the recommended amount, your dog will get fat. My guys are 15 and 16 lbs and when they ate kibble only got 1/2 cup a day total. They also got chicken and treats but the calories came to about 300-325 per day. Bella is 7 lbs and a finicky eater. She hardly eats anything. 
Your pup is probably a typical hav and picky. If it worries you, add something tasty to the dry food. I use to add boiled chicken
Once he gets settled consider switching his food. That brand is not a good dog food. If you need to stick with dry consider Fromm. Nothing from China and not too much protein for a puppy.
I feed the raw to my boys but it is costly….Bella won't touch it so she eats Fromm.


----------



## Risa (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: food reccs & picky eater*

we'd be interested to know; "how you keep your puppy\dog eating?"
Risa is sometimes finicky about eating AND
we now know 'Far More Than We Ever Wanted To Know' about dog foods!
attempting to avoiding any mfgr that has had a recall, we have been feeding her the dry food from NutriSource ( Tuffy's Pet Foods, *KLN Enterprises* ).

She really liked the Grain Free Chicken Formula in the beginning and then began ignoring it ?(
kinda feel like I'm somehow cheating, but now I grind the kibble in a small food processor, soak it in warm water & stir in about 1/4 tsp of minced\chopped Turkey Hot Dog* 
The BOWL IS OFTEN LICKED CLEAN !)

Currently we are offering her 1/3 cup of said kibble twice a day &#8230; most of the time she finishes it &#8230; BTW at 5 months she weighed 9.1 lbs ( we can still see her ribs !)
*the hot dogs are left over from when we used tiny chunks of them in early training ( "Risa Come", "Sit", "Down" etc !) not sure wat to do when this last one runs out &#8230;
thinking of trying North Atlantic Cod Liver Oil in its place ( stay tuned !)

anywho &#8230; suggestions & tips welcomed.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When mine were baby's I would cook up a couple chicken breasts and cut into small bites. I then added some natural no salt broth and put into ice cube trays. I would defrost one cube for each meal but I shared it with two. They would eat their whole bowl. I feed Formms now but don't know if they have a puppy formula. I've heard good things about that company. I also add freeze dried food called honest kitchen . Because I wanted mine to step up with better food. I have found that mine do get tired of the same thing so I've switched several times. I really like Acanna but Zoey didn't because it was to rich for her. The Formms as a base agrees with her. Maddie does't drink enough water and I really should be giving her 100% canned food.But I'm on a budget. Canned food is better than a dried for any dog.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

We got our Lucy the beginning of July. She will be four months old the first of September and weighs almost 5 pounds. The breeder gave us some of the food she had been eating. It was not available locally and didn't feel it was the best food out there. We bought some grain free Blue Buffalo for puppies and gradually mixed it in with the food the breeder gave us. She didn't seem to notice the difference and eats well on the Blue Buffalo. I do mix a little warm water in it.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

My pup is 15 weeks old(yesterday)when we got her she was on science diet(yuck) first thing we did was gradually switch her to Taste of the wild Bison immediately and she loves it and she is a light eater and she was 10 weeks old when we brought her home. I couldn't wait to get her off that food and she did great! If you don't want your baby on that food switch her but gradually your baby will do great no worries..

Nic & Darlaeace:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe was started on Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula Small Breed Natural Chicken & Oatmeal Puppy Food - I wanted to switch to TOTW and tried but at the time (she was younger), the kibbles were to big for her (even the puppy kind) and she would just swallow them whole and then vomit from not chewing and eating way too fast. So I stopped and suck with BB - but I think I might switch her eventually to TOTW - that's some good dog food.

Chloe eat 2x a day 1/4 cup. If I went by the label 1/2 - 1 cup each feeding she would be huge. I'm sure she is around 7lbs now. At last visit she was 6.4lbs.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Marbel yes the kibble is a bit large what I had to do was make in small bits for her. I did that up until last week thank god! But yes it was kinda big especially at 10 weeks.. I wanted to put her on TOTW Salmon but the store was sold out:frusty: I just got another bag of the bison but when its gone I think I may switch to the Salmon maybe?

Nic & Darla


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh forgot Darla eats 2x a day too but she won't eat 1/4 cup at her feedings ,I try but she is obviously full especially when I hear that belch LOL! Maybe she's full from her treats but I break those in quarters 1 kibble who knows life is crazy here:crazy:

Nic


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Nicm said:


> Hey Marbel yes the kibble is a bit large what I had to do was make in small bits for her. I did that up until last week thank god! But yes it was kinda big especially at 10 weeks.. I wanted to put her on TOTW Salmon but the store was sold out:frusty: I just got another bag of the bison but when its gone I think I may switch to the Salmon maybe?
> 
> Nic & Darla


Yes, that is very good the Salmon, I would highly recommend that one. I didn't think of making them smaller - she loved it though. I still have my bag of food. Once all her adult teeth come in we will try the switch again. There are a couple stores near that sells TOTW but only one that carries the puppy kibbles.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Nicm said:


> Oh forgot Darla eats 2x a day too but she won't eat 1/4 cup at her feedings ,I try but she is obviously full especially when I hear that belch LOL! Maybe she's full from her treats but I break those in quarters 1 kibble who knows life is crazy here:crazy:
> 
> Nic


Chloe gobbles up her 1/4c very quickly and still wants more - I try to limit her treats to 3 a day. She is growing pretty fast and I don't think she will hold to that under 10lbs, I was told.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am feeding Fromms Gold puppy and was wondering if anyone had any negative experiences with that. My puppy eats it and seems fine.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Erini said:


> What should we do?


I am an EXPERT on doggie food :hungry: As long as your little puppy is gaining weight there is nothing to worry about and you should do nothing. Some of us Havanese eat more, some less (I am in the "eat more" category :biggrin1

I was raised on Royal Canin by my breeder. I have grown big and strong with firm dumparoonies on this kibble. My Momi and Popi did not want to change in order to ease my transition to my forever home. There are some on this forum who don't like Royal Canin, but it worked for me!

About a month ago, I was transitioned to Honest Kitchen Preference with added boiled chicken breast. WOW! I will do the mambo for you for a bowl of this food. I love it as much (or more) than kibble.

Every doggie is different. You need to experiment with what your doggie likes best. Watch the weight and don't worry about the amount your little puppy doggie is eating. Doggie food manufacturers sometimes exaggerate the amount your little puppy doggie should eat. Whatever your doggie isn't eating, invite me over and I will clean it up! :hungry: Since this is Friday night and TGIF, Momi and Popi were having some cheese and crackers and the juice from a cactus. My attitude was, "Give me a piece of cheese and I wont tell and nobody gets hurt!" :croc: (but I did have to practice my "downs" in order to earn the cheese)

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles both ate Fromm's Gold puppy. They both loved it. We always feed them a little chicken. I just get a roasted chicken at the deli and add vegetables. Sometimes we get a few slices of roast beef for a change. I always keep a small bowl of kibble out. I had been feeding them Orijen Red, but recently changed to Acana Grassland which they seem to like. They will not eat canned food. Our pet store has Honest Kitchen and I would like to try Karen's recipe. They both love cheese


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Right now I'll probably stick with the Fromm puppy. I'm afraid of her getting too picky if I switch again. I had tried switching her from the food she was started on by the breeder to Orijen puppy but she started to leave the Orijen which is why I went to the Fromm. Now she waits for me to put warm water in! It's confusing.:hungry: But she does eat everyday and her poopies are good.


----------

